# The Force is Strong



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

Someone posted a picture on my facebook wall this week. It was a picture of a store aisle that had Halloween stuff already on display.

Yes, you read that right.

Garden Ridge. It's sort of a "hey let's put all this odd crap together under one roof" sort of store. But this week, I don't care. 

I have written down a schedule of when all the local stores I hit put out their stuff and the first week of July is the earliest by about 3 weeks. 

I think we all know where I'll be going today. OBVIOUSLY.

I did order the Silhouette machine last night. I got a discount code for $80 off so Happy Halloween to me!

And I'm still thinking of setting up the Halloween mantle. Think the dust that would accumulate between now and Halloween would add to the overall effect?

I think so.


----------

